# dtg print t-shirts sell through on line



## joeprint1963 (Apr 16, 2013)

I am Joe and interested to get some comments for my plan to start a online T-shirt printing business, looking one of the best DTG printer in the market who can full fill my order and send to the customer in a whole sale prince? which is the best best website who provide all the tools to start?


----------

